
Medical Records: Stored in the Cloud, Sold on the Open Market - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/10/medicalrecords/
======
baran
Great article about the dangers of storing your medical record in the cloud.
Companies are promising "free" software, but these companies profit by selling
your info and subjecting you and your doctor to advertising. Also you know the
people paying the most for the advertising are going to be front and center on
the screen.

How is that for acting your best interest?

